# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  New daito's

## John Lundemo

I still have a very cool 1075 daito blade that I have to polish, may give to Karl to polish. But I am now working on a couple Odin Ronins, from 1075 water quenched. I am looking forward to mounting those babies up my way. Not traditional but very durable and trustworthy. One is getting a burl tsuka and the other is getting Stingray, both without Ito. I'm getting a couple saya parts from David Schlueter. Making saya blows chunks IMO. David is just about finished mounting a damascus Katana with an etching on it I did and I also did the solid habaki and pieced tsuba. It will be a traditional mount with the same and leather ito wrap, really excited to see that un and Karl is mounting the Drying Pole which will be sweet as can be.  :Smilie: 
    Well just thought I would post this and see what you guys think. Not that anyones been posting here lately :Frown:

----------

